# [hal] ci divento matto [risolto]

## cloc3

ai primi tempi, hal funzionava.

ma adesso, più le cose vanno avanti avanti, più tornano indietro.

a me, proprio, non monta più nulla.

a complicare le cose, quei geniacci di kde hanno inventato dolphin.

e siccome fa cagare ti costringono ad usarlo per le chiavette.

quel campione, naturalmente, ti mostra il disegnino della chiavetta senza dirti nient'altro.

quale dispositivo stai toccando, quanto spazio occupa, che file system utilizza ...

insomma, una trasparenza da fare invidia a Bill Gates. di questo passo, presto sbarchiamo alla NASA.

non parliamo dei mount ntfs-3g, che mi scappa da ridere...

avevo un filetto 10-ntfs3g.fdi che andava una meraviglia. adesso ko anche quello.

insomma, non mi ci trovo più.

qualcuno riesce a darmi una dritta per riprendere il controllo?

----------

## ago

a me funziona tutto a meraviglia, ho kde e ho tutto in stable

----------

## pierino_89

Io dolphin non lo trovo così male... Apprescindendo da questo, quando provi a montare qualcosa dovrebbe segnarti in basso nella status bar l'errore.

Se dice qualcosa tipo "IsCallerPrivileged bla bla failed", la mia ricetta è riavvia hal e se necessario dbus con --nodeps (sennò ti riavvia pure X). In genere poi le cose tornano a funzionare, ma non so il perché e il percome.

----------

## cloc3

occhio e croce, credo che sia questo l'ouptut associato al mio problema:

```

Apr 25 10:08:55 s939 hald[25018]: 10:08:55.955 [I] hald_dbus.c:5176: OK for method 'Mount' with signature 'ssas' on interface 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume' for UDI '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_4c57b1a9_62a1_432a_83b5_9ddaa239beaa' and execpath 'hal-storage-mount'

Apr 25 10:08:55 s939 hald[25018]: 10:08:55.955 [I] hald_dbus.c:4062: no need to enqueue

Apr 25 10:08:55 s939 hald[25018]: 10:08:55.971 [I] device.c:1894: Removing locks from ':1.316'

Apr 25 10:08:55 s939 hald[25018]: 10:08:55.971 [I] device.c:1894: Removing locks from ':1.315'

Apr 25 10:08:55 s939 hald[25018]: 10:08:55.971 [I] hald_dbus.c:4086: No more methods in queue

Apr 25 10:08:55 s939 hald[25018]: 10:08:55.971 [I] hald_dbus.c:4149: failed with 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy' 'org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable no <-- (action, result)'

```

cosa ci si dovrebbe fare, in concreto?

edit:  ne sono uscito lanciando polkit-kde-authorization da superutente e abilitando chiunque a montare i dispositivi mobili.

non mi sembra però granché come soluzione.

evidentemente, i default della mia installazione sono balordi e non riesco a capire da cosa dipendano.

qual'è, in pratica, il programma che mi incastra?

----------

## oRDeX

Vista la situazione, potresti già prepararti alla migrazione anti-hal   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Vista la situazione, potresti già prepararti alla migrazione anti-hal  

 

 :Very Happy: 

infatti, ho già tradotto in italiano la pagina di xorg-1.8.

ma non la ho ancora testata, perché il mio problema, al momento, non è sui driver grafici.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> a complicare le cose, quei geniacci di kde hanno inventato dolphin.
> 
> e siccome fa cagare ti costringono ad usarlo per le chiavette.

 

non mi pare che dolphin sia lo strumento per il montaggio/smontaggio delle chiavette, io non lo uso affatto per tale scopo perché uso l'apposito widget di plasma.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> quel campione, naturalmente, ti mostra il disegnino della chiavetta senza dirti nient'altro.
> 
> quale dispositivo stai toccando, quanto spazio occupa, che file system utilizza ...
> 
> insomma, una trasparenza da fare invidia a Bill Gates. di questo passo, presto sbarchiamo alla NASA.

 

problema già risolto in kde 4.4, ora ti mostra tutte le info e i vari pulsanti per l'unmounting.

non ti so aiutare per HAL (a parte il fatto che non ho mai avuto bisogno di scrivere una regola di HAL in vita mia) in quanto sono passato già da un bel po' ad Xorg 1.8 + udev e HAL mi resta solo sul portatile perché senza di esso KDE non rileverebbe la batteria.

----------

## cloc3

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   a complicare le cose, quei geniacci di kde hanno inventato dolphin.
> 
> e siccome fa cagare ti costringono ad usarlo per le chiavette. 
> 
> non mi pare che dolphin sia lo strumento per il montaggio/smontaggio delle chiavette, io non lo uso affatto per tale scopo perché uso l'apposito widget di plasma.
> ...

 

anche il widget lavora allo stesso modo (kde-4.4.2) . ma è peggio di dolphin, perchè sfuma le informazioni utili, rendendole illeggibili.

adesso che ho impostato polkit-kde-auth riesco a vedere la dimensione del dispositivo e il percorso di mount.

ma non il nome del dispositivo fisico corrispondente.

inoltre, tu sai che sono particolarmente arrabbiato, perché non riesco a gestire le chiavette con konqueror.

(forse, potrei provare a aggiungere un'azione personalizzata ai dispositivi. speriamo che funzi).

[/quote]

problema già risolto in kde 4.4, ora ti mostra tutte le info e i vari pulsanti per l'unmounting.

non ti so aiutare per HAL (a parte il fatto che non ho mai avuto bisogno di scrivere una regola di HAL in vita mia) in quanto sono passato già da un bel po' ad Xorg 1.8 + udev e HAL mi resta solo sul portatile perché senza di esso KDE non rileverebbe la batteria.[/quote]

la cosa che non capisco è che le modifiche apportate da polkit non hanno toccato in alcun modo la cartella /etc/hal, come mi sarei aspettato.

significa che sto aggirando hal già da adesso?

forse era proprio questa il guasto che mi incastrava...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> la cosa che non capisco è che le modifiche apportate da polkit non hanno toccato in alcun modo la cartella /etc/hal, come mi sarei aspettato.
> 
> significa che sto aggirando hal già da adesso?
> 
> forse era proprio questa il guasto che mi incastrava...

 

non so cosa sia polkit sinceramente, è la prima volta che lo sento in vita mia, ma se ti stavi riferendo a DeviceKit allora sappi che è stato deprecato, in pratica hal/devicekit è stato inserito in sys-fs/udev. Perà udev viene usato da Xorg solo dalla versione 1.8 in poi e gnome/kde e le applicazioni in generale non sono state migrate per l'uso diretto di udev (che mi risulta essere ancora un'operazione in corso)

----------

## riverdragon

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> non so cosa sia polkit sinceramente, è la prima volta che lo sento in vita mia, ma se ti stavi riferendo a DeviceKit allora sappi che è stato deprecato

 No, PolicyKit è un compare di DeviceKit che si occupa di regolare i permessi per eseguire le azioni (una bella idea che è tradotta principalmente in un modo per rompere le scatole alla maggioranza degli utenti). È deprecato anche quello e sostituito da sys-auth/polkit.

----------

## cloc3

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *!equilibrium wrote:*   non so cosa sia polkit sinceramente, è la prima volta che lo sento in vita mia, ma se ti stavi riferendo a DeviceKit allora sappi che è stato deprecato No, PolicyKit è un compare di DeviceKit che si occupa di regolare i permessi per eseguire le azioni (una bella idea che è tradotta principalmente in un modo per rompere le scatole alla maggioranza degli utenti). È deprecato anche quello e sostituito da sys-auth/polkit.

 

aspetta:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ qfile polkit-kde-authorization

kde-base/policykit-kde (/usr/bin/polkit-kde-authorization)

```

questa è la cosa esatta che ho usato io.

nel mio sistema è presente sia sys-auth/polkit-kde che kde-base/policykit-kde

quindi devo togliere kde-base/policykit-kde e lasciare kde-base/polikit-kde?

 :Twisted Evil: 

posso anche cercare una cavia per compiere un omicidio?

su ste cose non ci ho pensato molto. ho lasciato fare alle dipendenze automatiche.

ma, in ogni caso, sapreste dirmi quali sono i file che ho modificato, quando ho risolto il problema?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> No, PolicyKit è un compare di DeviceKit che si occupa di regolare i permessi per eseguire le azioni (una bella idea che è tradotta principalmente in un modo per rompere le scatole alla maggioranza degli utenti). È deprecato anche quello e sostituito da sys-auth/polkit.

 

sì ok, ma PolicyKit non ha nulla a che vedere con le regole di HAL, è una cosa a parte, vedila un po come un sostituto di sudo, quindi credo sia questo il problema di @cloc3: ha creato policy di polkit per ... ?

----------

## mack1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> edit:  ne sono uscito lanciando polkit-kde-authorization da superutente e abilitando chiunque a montare i dispositivi mobili.
> 
> non mi sembra però granché come soluzione.
> ...

 

Ciao cloc3, il tuo problema non era additabile ne ad hal ne a kde, ma solo al fatto che non avessi settato le autorizzazioni corrette di policykit, ha ragione !equilibrium.

Di default policykit/polkit ha autorizzazioni restrittive che non comprendono il tuo utente, quindi se tu non l'ho autorizzi esplicitamente, nada automounting...

Comunque se gnome viene compilato con ls USE -policykit, tale framework (seppur persente, ma solo in parte) non viene utilizzato, quindi niente problemi; immagino che lo stesso si possa fare con kde, l'unico pacchetto con la use policykit è:

```

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix) -policykit" 0 kB

```

Ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciao cloc3, il tuo problema non era additabile ne ad hal ne a kde, ma solo al fatto che non avessi settato le autorizzazioni corrette di policykit, ha ragione !equilibrium.
> 
> Di default policykit/polkit ha autorizzazioni restrittive che non comprendono il tuo utente, quindi se tu non l'ho autorizzi esplicitamente, nada automounting...
> ...

 

ok. messa così, la cosa è risolta.

inoltre:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ cat /var/lib/PolicyKit-public/org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable.defaults-override 

yes:no:yes
```

----------

